# Make Your Mac Feel Like New Again With a Fresh Install of OS X



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Remember that zippy performance and warm feeling you got when you booted up your Mac for the first time? Seems a long time ago, doesn't it? Thankfully, getting everything wiped and back to its original state isn't too complicated or painful a procedure any more. Here's how to go about it in the latest Mac OS X.


Here


----------

